# Online Nursery Recommendations?



## jkrodger (Jul 10, 2007)

My husband and I spent several weeks removing a bunch of climbing ivy (see attached pic) from the front and side gardens. We then spent the rest of that first year battling it back as it tried to return. Last year we left the garden empty so we could make sure we had gotten all the roots. Now this spring we plan to build a retaining wall, put down some weed fabric and fresh soil and plant.

I'd rather avoid dealing with the poor selection the local HD and Lowes usually have and just want to order everything online. Two questions:

1) Any recommendations for good online nurseries? We were thinking SpringHill but I keep getting told they're very pricey

2) I know the plants that come will be small, we're thinking of planting some peonies and hydrangeas for a good background, some bulbs in front, and a good perrenial filler flower for inbetween. How many grow seasons do you think it will take for the garden to actually start to fill out?

Thanks!

ETA: hmm, looks like the attachment didn't work, here it is:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Spring Hill's (spring 2009) catalog has a $25.00 coupon on the front cover. You get that much off of your order even if you only spend $25.00. 

The length of time it will take for your garden to fill-in will depend on the size and variety of plants you put in, and the distance between each plant. It will also depend on the soil conditions and proper watering/fertilizing.

BTW, do you have any friends or neighbors that do any gardening? If so, they may be happy to divide some of their plants and give some to you. I swap perennials with friends and neighbors, it's a good way to get a variety of plants in your landscaping. Also, just after the 4th of July, check your local nurseries for marked-down perennials.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Not a big fan of mail order unless it's something not available locally. The quality just isn't there from the point of being so small, etc. Personally, even locally I like to check roots and overall health and select the plants individually.
Having said that, my local HD usually has about the best quality and selection around. I also have Lowes, WalMart- and a couple of smaller retail nurseries that at times have better choices but at a slightly higher price.
Have you checked with any of the wholesale nurseries if you have any in your area? Sometimes they will sell to individuals, especially if you know what you want and maybe buy more than just one or two plants. Some are better than others and it's understandable that they likely will not take a lot of time in the traditional customer service area.
I know several people who have ordered from Spring Hill. As you said, the prices are a little high but everyone I know has been satisfied with no problem if anything needs to be replaced. 
But I still like to dump them out of the pot first...
Usually takes a year to get established, the next year some bloom, 3-5 years and you have a nice garden.


----------



## jkrodger (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I'm thinking I'll check the local stores for the hydrangeas and peonies and maybe pick up my seasonal bulbs locally but for the filler flowers and some helene rose of sharons I want in the backyard I think I'll order them online.

Thanks!


----------



## gante (Jan 17, 2008)

You don't have to limit yourself to HD and Lowes. There is great nurseries with a large variety. I would prefer to buy locally since most of what you will find in the nursery are plants that are good for your type of weather and enviroment.


----------



## Leoskee (Dec 19, 2007)

I ordered two birch trees from Michigan Bulb Company and they sent me two twigs a foot long. I was sooooooo disappointed that I actually paid $20 bucks for them.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I buy a lot locally, but also a lot online
Prices have increased in the past 10 years
I bought (10) 16" birch trees years ago for cheap money

For bulbs I bought about 5,000 from
These are generally smaller bulb sizes
http://www.bloomingbulb.com/index.asp


I also bought from Colorblends
These are much larger bulb sizes but more $$
http://www.colorblends.com/index.php?colorblends=f113a567bcad0f142677ab3d31b6f900

I also bought a lot from HD. You know how they sell blooming daffodils etc? Well the ones that "died" they were selling for .25 a pot, each pot held maybe 5-10 bulbs. I also bought a bunch of other perennials that were "dead". The checkout girl was a little puzzled that I was buying dead plants :laughing:

I have bought from Spring Hill, Michigan bulb, Henry Fields
(note these are basically ALL the same company - even tho I ordered from different catalogs my Customer # ended up being the same from all of these companies when I received their catalogues
Gurneys, Autumn Ridge plus more

I buy when they have the $25 off coupons or have free shipping

For trees & bushes I generally buy 4-10 of the kind I want
12 cherry trees, 12 birch trees, 4 hydrangea ($1 each at clearance at HD), plum, kiwi plus more

I have literally over 100 Rose O Sharons, can't even count them all. The intial "stock" was all free. Find a local tree growing, there will be seedlings growing under the tree. I found a restaurant that was pulling them out as weeds (every year) & I picked up about 40 from them
They readily reseed & I give them away locally to anyone that wants them. Anywhere from seedlings to 10' tall now
I moved about 40 seedlinsg to a grow out area last fall
I have white, red, white with red/pink center, & purple
You can literally take a 4' tall tree, pull it up (no fancy digging) & transplant it
I just need to find/trade for some blue


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> I also bought a lot from HD. You know how they sell blooming daffodils etc? Well the ones that "died: they were selling for .25 a pot, each pot held maybe 5-10 bulbs. I also bought a bunch of other perennials that were "dead". The checkout girl was a little puzzled that I was buying dead plants :laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:



> I ordered two birch trees from Michigan Bulb Company and they sent me two twigs a foot long.


That's what I said- "The quality just isn't there from the point of being so small, etc."


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

with the small bare root trees its best to set them up in gallon plastic pots burried in a small ''nursery'' for a year or 2 before you plant them in their final spot


----------



## white29 (Sep 18, 2007)

www.*musserforests*.com- I've had good luck with these people.


----------



## Dugger52 (Mar 26, 2009)

I've used musser forests for large commercial orders and stuff for the house. Always first quality, correctly sized and priced for the size.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I found this company, slightly better prices then Musser Forests
Anyone used them?

http://www.coldstreamfarm.net/default.aspx


----------



## Dugger52 (Mar 26, 2009)

Coldstream is very good too


----------

